# Ranking de edificios de Arequipa



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Este es el ranking de edificios que he preparado para ustedes, todos son edificios de Arequipa, de todas las zonas y espero que les gusten. 

Algunas de las fotos que mostraré no son mias otras si son mias espero que no moleste que las publique a las personas que las tomaron.

VILLA MEDICA: 6 torres de 14 pisos mas un ultimo piso desde donde se ubican las cajas de los ascensores, estos edificios conforman una zona residencial privada, dentro de esta zona residencial existen campos para hacer deporte, tiendas y cuando estuvieron en venda los departamentos en esta zona residencial nos informaron que abria un bazar, un pequeño supermercado y además piscinas pero no se si alguien me podria confirmar esta informacion. 

Todos los departamentos estan ocupados segun lo que me indicaron en la administracion, ademas cuenta con un circuito cerrado de camaras. es algo dificil tomar fotoshno:






































Edificios MAGNUS, ubicado en el centro financiero de Cayma, cuenta una torre de 13 pisos y un piso donde esta la caja de los ascensores además una segunda torre de 11 pisos a su lado derecho y otra torre más de 9 pisos. Las cuento como torres separadas porque tienen ingresos muy diferentes las tres torres y se llaman, Magnus A y Magnus B, además que todas cuentan en la parte baja con estacionamientos subterraneos, y algunos negocios asi como un gym. 



















Desde esta ultima foto pueden apreciar las tres torres que conforman el Magnus y las torres de 13 Pisos, 11 pisos y 9 pisos.










Edificio de la Beneficiencia publica de Arequipa (Ex hotel Presidente) 12 pisos y un piso más donde hay una habitación y la caja de los ascensores.

Este edificio es uno de los más antiguos de la ciudad y esta en pleno centro de la ciudad, antiguamente fue un hotel llamado hotel Presidente, alli se hospedada el ex presidente Fujimori cuando llegaba a la ciudad por los años 90'




























Edificio EL PERAL 11 pisos y dos torres en color anaranjado que se elevan un poco más del piso 11 avo. Esta ubicado en el centro financiero de Arequipa.





































Don Mateo Edificio de 10 pisos ubicado en frente de los edificios Magnus y cerca del edificio Peral. 



















Edificio de 10 pisos LOS CEREZOS ubicado en la parte alta de Cayma en una zona residencial. Donde encontramos tambien otros 2 edificios.



















Edificio de Nicolas de Pierola, es un edificio ya viejito que esta ubicado un poco cerca del centro de la ciudad, en la avenida Goyeneche. 















































Edicifio torre Chimba en frente de Saga y en el mismo Centro financiero de Arequipa, tiene 10 pisos 



















Proyecto edificio D'Aurum de 10 pisos. 










Un nuevo edificio de 10 pisos al lado de la Cadena de pizzerias Presto, tendrá 10 pisos. 

Con esto termina la seleccion de fotos que hice, con los edificios de más de 10 pisos en Arequipa.

Villa Medica: 6 Torres de 14 pisos
Edificios Magnus: 1 Torre de 13 pisos 
1 Torre de 12 pisos al lado de la primera torre.
Edificio de la Beneficencia 1 Torre de 12 pisos
Edificio el Peral 1 Torre de 11 pisos 
Edificio Don Mateo I 1 Torre de 10 pisos
Edificio Los Cerezos 1 Torre de 10 pisos 
Edificio de Nicolas de Pierola 1 Torre de 10 pisos
Edificio Torre Chimba 1 Torre de 10 pisos
Edificio D'aurum 2 Torres de 10 pisos
Edificio de 10 pisso PRESTO 1 Torre de 10 pisos

Asi hemos contabilizado en Arequipa 17 edificios de más de 10 pisos en un momento más pongo otros edificios de 7 a 9 pisos.

Las Torres D'aurum por su novedosa arquitectura y diseño, además de las nuevas cosas que se implantan fuera de Lima junto a las 6 torres de la Villa Medica son una clara muestra del desarrollo que se puede alcanzar e incluso que todas las regiones deberian desarrollar.. aun queda mucho camino por recorrer.. si seguimos asi.. lo haremos posible todo.

Espero que les guste este nuevo tema que abri.


----------



## Richard_delcallao (Jul 31, 2007)

*k buenas fotos che!!!*

muy buenos edificios tiene Arequipa y mas la villa media me encanta!!!
muchas gracias por deleitarnos con tus fotos sigue asi
Asi nos vas mostrando como va Arequipa en su desarollo
saludos!!!!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey buena recopilación de fotos de edificios de AQP, mi amiga que trabaja para ARquithem me dijo que el Dárum si tiene 10 pisos...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Hey buena recopilación de fotos de edificios de AQP, mi amiga que trabaja para ARquithem me dijo que el Dárum si tiene 10 pisos...


Pero cuantas torres seran?


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

Ya no habia un ranking de edificios???


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Realmente, los edificios están feitos, no me gustan para nada, salvo la villa médica que creo que es la mejor, y bueno, el último edificio sí tiene un muy buen diseño. Espero que sea el comienzo de mejores edificios para la blanca que realmente es muy bonita. Saludos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

PeR.uP said:


> Ya no habia un ranking de edificios???



Si asi es ya habia un raking aqui pero no habian puesto algunos de los edificios que aqui he puesto y he nombrado.

Bueno como lo prometido es deuda aqui les dejo otros edificios de 9, 8 y 7 pisos. 

Espero que les gusten


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

me gustó la villa medica y el proyecto... el edificio viejisimo me causó gracia  es como demasiado anciano xD los demás están bien... saludos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

nekun20 said:


> me gustó la villa medica y el proyecto... el edificio viejisimo me causó gracia  es como demasiado anciano xD los demás están bien... saludos


Asi es, es muy viejito y por eso no lo tomaron en cuenta en el otro ranking pero creo que es justo que este en este ranking tambien


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Asi es, es muy viejito y por eso no lo tomaron en cuenta en el otro ranking pero creo que es justo que este en este ranking tambien


:lol: pero el edificio está jubilado  o sea hay que dejarlo descansar no? :lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

nekun20 said:


> :lol: pero el edificio está jubilado  o sea hay que dejarlo descansar no? :lol:


Pero igual nos sirve como edificio en el ranking :lol: además aun viven personas y ha soportado más de 4 terremotos hay edificios nuevos que al primer terremoto ya no sirven :lol:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Aqui te apoyo Chocaviento con tu thread, algunas fotos que tome hace unas semanas y nunca las puse


































Aunque estos 2 que solo tienen 6 pisos, cruzando el Puente Fierro, desde ahí te da la apariencia que fuesen de más pisos, y me parecen recontra elegantes...


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Siempre me gusto este angulo de cayma se ve moderno y dinamico kay:


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Buena la recopilacion ! Ese edificio viejito esta bien feo hno:. Los Edificios residenciales en Cayma me gustan !


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*La villa mèdica està kay: .Buena recopilaciòn chocaviento.*


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Muy buena recopilacion, magnifica realmente..


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Como veo yo si se le da una buena pintada al edificio viejito queda mejor, pero nadie me confirmo si son dos torres o solo una de proeycto D'aurum.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

muy buen tema choviento, si que te haz dado un trabajaso


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Me gustaron estas dos fotos:


















Son edificios pequeños, pero imponentes en la zona en la que están.

Muy buena recopilación, Chocaviento!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Chocaviento said:


> Asi es, es muy viejito y por eso no lo tomaron en cuenta en el otro ranking pero creo que es justo que este en este ranking tambien


Lo que pasa es que no he tenido tiempo para actualizar el ranking. Pero ahora lo pondré. Aunque sea viejito, cuenta. 
Y muy buenas fotos, Chocaviento! kay: (Aprovecharé algunas de ellas.)

PD: el avatar de Nekun me hizo recordar a Macross. ¿Qué será de él?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Cayma si me gusta....cuando estuve ahi me tome muchas fotos............


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*ok*

lindo trabajo en este thread..

mis fotos que puse hace casi 3 años fueron el inicio de conocer a los edificios modernos de arequipa..............y me alegra.


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Muy buena y completa recopilacion de edificios ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que gusto que les gustaron mis fotos..


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Creo que el proyecto D Aurum comtempla dos torres, si te fijas en el render se pueden ver, solo que a simple vista parece uno solo.


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

Y para cuando comenzara la construccion de este moderno edificio?

por otra parte, lei que quedaria en la nueva via metropolitana?


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Jeremy me dijo que vio algo de movimiento por ahí, y una amiga que trabaja con Arquithem me dijo que empezaba la obra en noviembre de este año... supongo que ya habra empezado no?


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

^^ suena bien, yo pense que aun estaba en proyecto. Ojala que nos traigan fotos de los avances. En lo personal, el edificio me gusta mucho, espero que a su conclusion lusca mejor o igual que el render.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ Me parecio ver en una entrevista que solo sera una torre D'aurum para tener mas terreno para recreacion y sol por los 360º ademas para amplair los estacionamientos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

jpaulg said:


> ^^ Me parecio ver en una entrevista que solo sera una torre D'aurum para tener mas terreno para recreacion y sol por los 360º ademas para amplair los estacionamientos



Pero quisiera saber exactamente donde sera construido... porque lo busco y me pierdo...hno: por fas para ver fotos..


----------



## alonsosur (Nov 6, 2006)

Me llama la atencion que con el augue economico que está viviendo Perú, y siendo esta, su segunda ciudad, no se construyan edificios mas altos...

Yo creo que las constructoras de allá tienen que ponerse las pilas y construir mas alto. Estoy seguro que con uno que se atreva, muchos otros lo van ha seguir.

Eso pasó acá en Chile y ahora, por ejemplo en Iquique (donde yo vivo) ya casi no se contruyen edificios de menos de 18 pisos y de hecho ahora estan terminando uno de 32, 3 de 26 y como 4 de mas de entre 20 y 23. Y eso que es cuidad Chica y lo mismo pasa con otras capitales regionales.

Yo creo que a Uds. solo les falta un empujoncito de una constructora con cojones, para que empiece el boom!!.... esperemos que pase pronto...


----------



## alonsosur (Nov 6, 2006)

fedox17 said:


> Me gustaron estas dos fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh!! tambien me gustaron estos edificios!!!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ Yo pienso lo mismo,, vamos a empezar a invitar a constructoras de tu ciudad para que se animen a invertir por aqui y creen un presedente,, aunque la traba viene por parte de los municipios por lo de las licencias... grax por contribuir en el foro


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

alonsosur said:


> Me llama la atencion que con el augue economico que está viviendo Perú, y siendo esta, su segunda ciudad, no se construyan edificios mas altos...
> 
> Yo creo que las constructoras de allá tienen que ponerse las pilas y construir mas alto. Estoy seguro que con uno que se atreva, muchos otros lo van ha seguir.
> 
> ...




Otros factores tambien son determinantes. El no gustar vivir en pisos altos, toda una tradicion. Temor por sismos, en el caso de los residentes, no constructoras (ya se sabe de antemano respecto a las muy rentables y a la vez ciudades tambien altamente sismicas como Tokyo, Taipei o San Francisco). Por eso no resulta tan rentable crecer verticalmente aunque no se descarta que de a poquitos vaya cambiando eso. 

No hay relacion necesaria entre ser 2da ciudad y la necesidad de tener edificio muy altos, sino miremos a Dubai (EAU), full rascas, y Abu Dhabi, la capital del pais, sin rascas, solo mini edificios...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Supongo que aun no hay personas que quieren invertir un gran capital en un edificio, y ademas x miedo a un terremoto, pero pienso q muy pronto los retails chilenos van a entrar tambien a provincias y despues ya se va a genrar una sana competencia jeje.

En aqp otro inpedimiento es el colegio de arquitectos y las municipalidades distritales.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Sobre lo de vivir en pisos altos es algo relativo.. los pisos que estan ocupados son todos los altos en los edificios mas altos de asrequipa... los de mas abajo son a veces lo que no estan ocupados.. es algo relativo.. sobre lo de los terremotos es algo que si es importante de tomar en cuenta... pero hay que ver en Chile - Norte hay edificios mas altos que en la misma Lima y es una zona sismica como Arequipa en potencia... por eso digo que todo es relativo... la Villa medica esta toda llena, el magnus esta lleno.. es solo que los municipios no aceptan como dicen.. sobre el colegio de arquitectos lo duro..


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Si, me faltó mencionar que las munic especialmente son las enormes trabas en este temita, y para variar en casi toda ciudad peruana...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Si, me faltó mencionar que las munic especialmente son las enormes trabas en este temita, y para variar en casi toda ciudad peruana...


En Arequipa hay zonas que si tienen autorizacion hasta los 25 pisos mas ya no se puede,... lo se porque un amigo que trabaja en el muicipio y es arquitecto me lo menciono


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Chocaviento, buen thread, esos edificios de la Villa Médica se ven muy bien y como dices tienen toda una estructutra dentro del propio condominio, son muy caros? solo para médicos? Me gusto mucho el edificio de la Beneficiencia Pública, muy sobrio y elegante, será bonito por dentro? Y ese otro edificio sucio, no recuerdo el nombre, deverian obligar a los propietarios o inquilinos a darle una mano de pinturahno: En general buen hilo y en mi proximo viaje al Perú no dudes en que visitaré tu ciudad , muy bella y muy moderna, da gusto de conocerla.:cheers:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> En Arequipa hay zonas que si tienen autorizacion hasta los 25 pisos mas ya no se puede,... lo se porque un amigo que trabaja en el muicipio y es arquitecto me lo menciono


No se si tu amigo tenga la razon ,, pero he leido el plan director y la maxima zonificacion para viviendas de alta densidad es R4-R6 no hay mas alta,eso significa que por tamaño de las vias que tenemos en Aqp que no se puede construir edificos de mas de 14 pisos,,,, 
Es mas un arq.me comento hace años que la VM iban a ser 5 torres de 17 y 18 pisos pero la municipalidad rechazo el proyecto original por no cumplir con la zonificacion dada en el PDA. Entonces que tubieron que modificarla y contruir 6 torres de 14 pisos hno:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

El plan director ps :lol:

Tienen razon ya es hora de que al menos un banco construya su propio edificio, tal vez se anime HBSC


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Dudo mucho que algún banco se anime ha hacer una torre o edificio de gran dimensión, por una razón, como la tecnología ha avanzado tanto (internet, comunicaciones, computadoras, etc), es mas barato, practico, funcional, etc, dirigir todo desde Lima, por eso en Lima los bancos tienen semejantes oficinas por que de ahí dirigen todas las operaciones que se realizan en el Perú, los bancos de provincias pasan a ser como una sucursal mas....Así están las cosas, tal ves la Caja Municipal de Arequipa se haga una torrecita, pero su negocio tendría que crecer mas...


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

aqui les traigo una fotito del edificio que se esta haciendo en sachaca en plena construccion, la foto fue tomada en junio 2007:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ tan a paso lento xq ya estamos enero y aun no esta acabada


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

unas fotos que tengo de mi viaje en junio, creo que es la urb. Los Angeles:





































Una panoramica de Cayma desde un instituto cerca a la pisina olimpica(queria subirme al techo para tener una mejor toma pero no me dejaron)


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

uy que buenas las 2 ultimas fotos, solo que la 1era de esa las mata esa casita del vigilante :lol:, te sacaste 20 con la última foto Gonzalo


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Me gusta mas la penúltima foto...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

La panorámica me gusta ! Supongo que dicha zona es de expansión urbana, una zona nueva...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

si te hubieras subido al techo de esa casa azul Gonzalo, se podria ver una parte de AQP....


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

A mi tambien me gusto la panoramica


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

En la Urb. Los Angeles de Cayma hay depas con diseños muy buenos, de los mejores de la ciudad .


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

aunque pequeños hay muy lindos y acogedores edificios en arequipa, ojala pronto contruyan muchos más  saludos


----------



## marquiño (Oct 21, 2007)

Bueno el unico edificio que realmente es interesante es el de la penultima foto solo que lo malograron con ese enchape de sillar que quedo horrible mas el zocalo de laja pizarra, esa parte le quita bastante calidad al edifico en si que esta muy interesante, los demas es lo de siempre diseños mediocres, no se que gusto le ven de ponerle tejas a todo como en el edifcio de la segunda foto, bueno pero es lo que tenemos.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Chocaviento te falto el ranking de los edificios de menos de 10 piso a x pisos!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> Chocaviento te falto el ranking de los edificios de menos de 10 piso a x pisos!!!!


Asi es, me faltaron algunas fotos de los edificios de menos de 10 pisos, pero son muchisimos en la ciudad, ese recorrido si es muy intenso


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

*RANKING DE EDIFICIOS DE AREQUIPA ACTUALIZADO*

NUEVO RANKING DE LOS EDIFICIOS DE AREQUIPA DE 10 PISOS A MÁS ACTUALIZADO​
Bueno aqui les dejo el rankign de los edificios de 10 pisos a más de Arequipa actualizado, se pueden apreciar fotos de cada edificio, asi como los proyectos que ya estan en marcha 
*
VILLA MEDICA AREQUIPA 14 PISOS​* 

Esta es una recopilacion de todas las fotos de la Villa Medica 

La Villa Medica es un complejo de 6 torres de 14 pisos, ubicadas en el distrito de Jose Luis Bustamante y Rivero, en la ciudad de Arequipa, es un complejo, el cual fue construido en 1997, en el cual encontramos no solo las 6 torres imponentes, encontramos además campos deportivos tales como:

Campos de basket
Campo de futbol 
Campo de fulbito
Campos de fronton
Campo de tenis

Además zonas de libre esparcimiento para la familia y áreas reservadas para la realizacion de parrilladas o para hacer una barbacoa, asi mismo zonas de descanso al aire libre, lejos del bullicio de la ciudad y sus avenidas.
Asi mismo cuenta con un supermercado, una farmacia, un sistema de circuito cerrado con camaras de vigilancia, una tienda y un bazar. 

Las 6 torres rodeadas por hermosas y amplias zonas verdes, con flores y caminos especiales hechos para los peatones y para los autos hacen de este hermoso complejo, uno de los más bellos del pais. 

En primer plano las torres 1 y 2 de la Villa Medica.

































































*Edificios Magnus (13 pisos). Magnus A (12 pisos) y Magnus B (9 pisos)​*

Y bueno quisiera que alguien me saque es esta gran duda, ya que el complejo de edificios magnus esta conformado por tres torres unidas:

Edificios MAGNUS, ubicado en el centro financiero de Cayma, cuenta una torre de 13 pisos y un piso donde esta la caja de los ascensores además una segunda torre de 12 pisos a su lado derecho y otra torre más de 9 pisos. Las cuento como torres separadas porque tienen ingresos muy diferentes las tres torres y se llaman,Magnus, Magnus A y Magnus B, además que todas cuentan en la parte baja con estacionamientos subterraneos, y algunos negocios asi como un gym. 


Edificio Magnus 
Magnus A
Y Magnus B

Obviamente no contaremos el edificio Magnus B que tiene solo 9 pisos.

En esta foto esta el EDIFICIO MAGNUS 
con sus imponentes 13 pisos




























Aqui otra vista del edificio Magnus, Magnus A desde el Centro Financiero.


















Aqui unas imagenes del Magnus A (las fotos salen oscuras por el clima y por las lluvias.)

MAGNUS A. Tiene 12 pisos (un piso menos que el Edificio Magnus) 



















Y bueno aqui les dejo una imagen del Magnus B de 9 pisos pero obviamente no contará en nuestro ranking. 










EX HOTEL PRESIDENTE 12 pisos​
Edificio de 12 pisos y un piso más donde hay una habitación y la caja de los ascensores.

Este edificio es uno de los más antiguos de la ciudad y esta en pleno centro de la ciudad, antiguamente fue un hotel llamado hotel Presidente, alli se hospedada el ex presidente Fujimori cuando llegaba a la ciudad por los años 90.













































*Edificio EL PERAL 11 pisos *​
Y dos torres en color anaranjado que se elevan un poco más del piso 11 avo. Esta ubicado en el centro financiero de Arequipa.














































*Don Mateo Edificio de 10 pisos *​
Ubicado en el Centro Financiero de la ciudad, frente de los edificios Magnus y cerca del edificio Peral asi como a los edificios Timoteo, y sedes bancarias.



















*EDIFICIO LOS CEREZOS 10 PISOS *​
Ubicado en Cayma, en una zona residencial.


















*
EDIFICIO TORRE CHIMBA 10 PISOS*​


















Torre Chimba y Peral desde el Mall de Saga Falabella










Torre Chimba y Torre de la empresa Claro.










Y la revelacion del año.

*EDIFICIO LAS TORRES DEL CAMPO FLORIDO 10 PISOS*​
Son en total 3 torres de 10 pisos, pero son juntas, no se si contarlas por separado.



















Alli esta la foto para que ustedes mismos cuenten los 10 pisos de este edificio, muchos decian que tenia solo 9 pero busque la mejor toma y alli estan las pruebas.



















Asimismo este otro edificio

*EDIFICIO DE CAYMA 10 PISOS*​
Vista desde la parte de atrás cerca al parque, se cuentan 10 pisos sobre el nivel del terreno










Vista delantera desde la placita.










Y terminamos con el edificio 
*
EDIFICIO NICOLAS DE PIEROLA 10 PISOS*​




































*EDIFICIO D'AURUM DOS TORRES 10 PISOS*​









Y bien asi llegamos al fin de nuestro Ranking

Y contabilizamos.

6 EDIFICIOS VILLA MEDICA 14 PISOS 
1 EDIFICIO MAGNUS 13 PISOS
1 EDIFICIO MAGNUS A 12 PISOS 
1 EDIFICIO EX HOTEL PRESIDENTE 12 PISOS
1 EDIFICIO PERAL 11 PISOS
1 EDIFICIO DON MATEO 10 PISOS
1 EDIFICIO LOS CEREZOS 10 PISOS 
1 EDIFICIO LAS TORRES DEL CAMPO FLORIDO 10 PISOS
1 EDIFICIO CAYMA 10 PISOS
1 EDIFICIO NICOLAS DE PIEROLA 10 PISOS
2 EDIFICIOS D'AURUM 10 PISOS

Y asi confirmamos que hay 17 edificios de más de 10 pisos en Arequipa con fotos que lo certifican  (los D'aurum pronto en construcción)

Espero que les guste esta actualizacion que he hecho


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno aqui esta el nuevo rankign de edificios de Arequipa y confirmado con los pisos  espero que el ranking de edificios del Perú se actualice como este


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

^^ muy bueno el nuevo ranking Chocaviento!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy bueno el thread luz pero habia un edificio el pasenado en arequipa antes del mirador de sachaca q nc cuants pisos tenia. Y si justo el otro edificio a lado de los cerezos ya iba a reclamr xq eran 10 jejejeje


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> Muy bueno el thread luz pero habia un edificio el pasenado en arequipa antes del mirador de sachaca q nc cuants pisos tenia. Y si justo el otro edificio a lado de los cerezos ya iba a reclamr xq eran 10 jejejeje


Asi es hubieron algunos edificios que no contaron siendo de 10 pisos asi que hoy contraviento y lluvia me fui a ver cuantos pisos tenian y he aqui los resultados


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno y ya que empezamos otra hoja aqui los vuelvo a poner para que no se cargue mucho la otra pagina y todos puedan apreciarlos de nuevo.

NUEVO RANKING DE LOS EDIFICIOS DE AREQUIPA DE 10 PISOS A MÁS ACTUALIZADO​
Bueno aqui les dejo el rankign de los edificios de 10 pisos a más de Arequipa actualizado, se pueden apreciar fotos de cada edificio, asi como los proyectos que ya estan en marcha 
*
VILLA MEDICA AREQUIPA 14 PISOS​* 

Esta es una recopilacion de todas las fotos de la Villa Medica 

La Villa Medica es un complejo de 6 torres de 14 pisos, ubicadas en el distrito de Jose Luis Bustamante y Rivero, en la ciudad de Arequipa, es un complejo, el cual fue construido en 1997, en el cual encontramos no solo las 6 torres imponentes, encontramos además campos deportivos tales como:

Campos de basket
Campo de futbol 
Campo de fulbito
Campos de fronton
Campo de tenis

Además zonas de libre esparcimiento para la familia y áreas reservadas para la realizacion de parrilladas o para hacer una barbacoa, asi mismo zonas de descanso al aire libre, lejos del bullicio de la ciudad y sus avenidas.
Asi mismo cuenta con un supermercado, una farmacia, un sistema de circuito cerrado con camaras de vigilancia, una tienda y un bazar. 

Las 6 torres rodeadas por hermosas y amplias zonas verdes, con flores y caminos especiales hechos para los peatones y para los autos hacen de este hermoso complejo, uno de los más bellos del pais. 

En primer plano las torres 1 y 2 de la Villa Medica.

































































*Edificios Magnus (13 pisos). Magnus A (12 pisos) y Magnus B (9 pisos)​*

Y bueno quisiera que alguien me saque es esta gran duda, ya que el complejo de edificios magnus esta conformado por tres torres unidas:

Edificios MAGNUS, ubicado en el centro financiero de Cayma, cuenta una torre de 13 pisos y un piso donde esta la caja de los ascensores además una segunda torre de 12 pisos a su lado derecho y otra torre más de 9 pisos. Las cuento como torres separadas porque tienen ingresos muy diferentes las tres torres y se llaman,Magnus, Magnus A y Magnus B, además que todas cuentan en la parte baja con estacionamientos subterraneos, y algunos negocios asi como un gym. 


Edificio Magnus 
Magnus A
Y Magnus B

Obviamente no contaremos el edificio Magnus B que tiene solo 9 pisos.

En esta foto esta el EDIFICIO MAGNUS 
con sus imponentes 13 pisos




























Aqui otra vista del edificio Magnus, Magnus A desde el Centro Financiero.


















Aqui unas imagenes del Magnus A (las fotos salen oscuras por el clima y por las lluvias.)

MAGNUS A. Tiene 12 pisos (un piso menos que el Edificio Magnus) 



















Y bueno aqui les dejo una imagen del Magnus B de 9 pisos pero obviamente no contará en nuestro ranking. 










EX HOTEL PRESIDENTE 12 pisos​
Edificio de 12 pisos y un piso más donde hay una habitación y la caja de los ascensores.

Este edificio es uno de los más antiguos de la ciudad y esta en pleno centro de la ciudad, antiguamente fue un hotel llamado hotel Presidente, alli se hospedada el ex presidente Fujimori cuando llegaba a la ciudad por los años 90.













































*Edificio EL PERAL 11 pisos *​
Y dos torres en color anaranjado que se elevan un poco más del piso 11 avo. Esta ubicado en el centro financiero de Arequipa.














































*Don Mateo Edificio de 10 pisos *​
Ubicado en el Centro Financiero de la ciudad, frente de los edificios Magnus y cerca del edificio Peral asi como a los edificios Timoteo, y sedes bancarias.



















*EDIFICIO LOS CEREZOS 10 PISOS *​
Ubicado en Cayma, en una zona residencial.


















*
EDIFICIO TORRE CHIMBA 10 PISOS*​


















Torre Chimba y Peral desde el Mall de Saga Falabella










Torre Chimba y Torre de la empresa Claro.










Y la revelacion del año.

*EDIFICIO LAS TORRES DEL CAMPO FLORIDO . 10 PISOS*​
Son en total 3 torres de 10 pisos, pero son juntas, no se si contarlas por separado.



















Alli esta la foto para que ustedes mismos cuenten los 10 pisos de este edificio, muchos decian que tenia solo 9 pero busque la mejor toma y alli estan las pruebas.



















Asimismo este otro edificio

*EDIFICIO DE CAYMA 10 PISOS*​
Vista desde la parte de atrás cerca al parque, se cuentan 10 pisos sobre el nivel del terreno










Vista delantera desde la placita.










Y terminamos con el edificio 
*
EDIFICIO NICOLAS DE PIEROLA 10 PISOS*​




































*EDIFICIO D'AURUM DOS TORRES 10 PISOS*​









Y bien asi llegamos al fin de nuestro Ranking

Y contabilizamos.

6 EDIFICIOS VILLA MEDICA 14 PISOS 
1 EDIFICIO MAGNUS 13 PISOS
1 EDIFICIO MAGNUS A 12 PISOS 
1 EDIFICIO EX HOTEL PRESIDENTE 12 PISOS
1 EDIFICIO PERAL 11 PISOS
1 EDIFICIO DON MATEO 10 PISOS
1 EDIFICIO LOS CEREZOS 10 PISOS 
1 EDIFICIO LAS TORRES DEL CAMPO FLORIDO 10 PISOS
1 EDIFICIO CAYMA 10 PISOS
1 EDIFICIO NICOLAS DE PIEROLA 10 PISOS
2 EDIFICIOS D'AURUM 10 PISOS

Y asi confirmamos que hay 17 edificios de más de 10 pisos en Arequipa con fotos que lo certifican  (los D'aurum pronto en construcción)

Espero que les guste esta actualizacion que he hecho


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Que bien, Las Torres de Campo deben tener un vista espectacular hacia la campiña.


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Excelente actualizacion y listado de edificios ... y por supuesto siempre muy buenas fotos ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

herbert_delgado said:


> Excelente actualizacion y listado de edificios ... y por supuesto siempre muy buenas fotos ...


Gracias Herbert


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ohh, ya vimos cual era ese misterioso edificio desde Paseando por AQP, se ve simple pero bonito.. gracias Luz...
Lo que me deja tonto es que se puede apreciar desde el lugar una buena parte de la ciudad de AQP no?? es bien arriba de Cayma no??


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> ohh, ya vimos cual era ese misterioso edificio desde Paseando por AQP, se ve simple pero bonito.. gracias Luz...
> Lo que me deja tonto es que se puede apreciar desde el lugar una buena parte de la ciudad de AQP no?? es bien arriba de Cayma no??


Asi es Sugarr, y como tu mismo puedes certificar tiene 10 pisos al igual que otros edificos mas abajo en Cayma, antes todos deciamos que tenia solo 9 pero me fui hasta el barranco a tomar la foto, quise demostrar que tiene 10 pisos  

Desde alli la vista es genial, lo malo es que no conozco a nadie alli  abuuu


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

si me imagino, unos suertudos los que viven ahi, unas vistas impactantes de AQP metropolitana, tambien en fiestas de navidad o año nuevo se ganan con todos los fuegos artificiales de toda la ciudad...que ENVIDIA  :lol::lol:


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

jajaja cierto las vistas deben ser muy chvres pero el diseño esta muy logrado tambien me gustan sus ventanas,y los vidrios claros ese toque mediterraneo me gusta mucho seria chevere uno igual en mejia con unos balcones hacia el mar , mataria por comprarme un depa :lol: alguien sabe cuando lo costruyeron
pd. ese edificio de nicolas de pierola unas ventanas modernas y un poco de pintura le cambiaria el aspecto se veria mejor porque asi dan ganas de demolerlo j. en cuanto al ex hotel presidente a mi si me gusta ese edificio creo que es parecido al sheraton en mi rica lima, no recuerdo cuando estaba por esa parte de arequipa cuando tenia cinco años pensaba que estaba en lima ,yo lo veo como un clasico.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Qué buena chamba, Chocaviento! Lindo thread! kay:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

pedro1011 said:


> Qué buena chamba, Chocaviento! Lindo thread! kay:



Gracias que bien que te haya gustado  espero con ansias tu nuevo tema del nuevo ranking


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Luz aka va mas fotos de este edifio que le haz puesto edificio cayma, en si tanto los cerezos como este se encuentran en la urbanizacion los cerezos creo q de alli viene el nombre. Asi que los dos son edificios los cerezos

Este es el edificio del que hablo









una foto que le tome









Fotos de el ultimo piso de este edificio(ya lo postee hace tiempo)

























Una foto del edificio de a frente, el supuesto edificio "los cerezos"


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Que bien que esta ciudad tenga grandes variedades de arquitecturas, desde las coloniales, tradicionales, hasta las mas modernas. Sin duda el boom inmobiliario se ve cada vez en las principales ciudades que cada dia se hacen mas grandes como esta. Excelente aporte!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelentes fotos me encantaron muy lindas  dime cuando subimos de nuevo a ese edificio  llevame alli y yo te llevo a La Villa Medica 

Ojo pero ambos tienen 10 PISOS  eso esta asegurado


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Jejeje cuand quieras aunque no tengo las llaves del edificio :lol::lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ojala que lleves, y subamos hasta el piso 10 y hagamos super fotos, ya se viene la recopilacion de edificios de 7 a 9 pisos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui tambien puede controlar Pedrito el ranking y claro si desea puede usar algunas de las fotos que aqui hay , chicos ya pongo el ranking de los edificios de 7 a 9 pisos hay muchisimos en Arequipa


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Sera una extenso listado de edificios de 7 a 9 pisos ... y muchos tienen bonitos diseños ... son bajos pero bonitos ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ya se pueden ver las fotos de nuevo y bueno ahora si a hacer el ranking de los edificios entre 7 y 9 pisos


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Chocaviento said:


> Aqui tambien puede controlar Pedrito el ranking y claro si desea puede usar algunas de las fotos que aqui hay , chicos ya pongo el ranking de los edificios de 7 a 9 pisos hay muchisimos en Arequipa


Por supuesto que lo haré, mi estimada Luz. No lo dudes. Siempre me doy una vuelta por tus interesantes threads.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Ya se pueden ver las fotos de nuevo y bueno ahora si a hacer el ranking de los edificios entre 7 y 9 pisos


Q bien luz!! aunque creo q de hexo es muy grande arequipa para encontrarlos a todos pero supongo q estaran la gran mayoria


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Elabore mi chart sobre los microskylines en arequipa metropolitana

*1) Bustamante Rivero 6 (complejo Villa Medica)*
*2) Cayma Financiera 5 (Magnus, Magnus-A,Peral, Chimba,Don Mateo)*
*3) Cayma Residencial 3 (Torres del Campo, Los Cerezos, Las Tejas)*
*4) Arequipa Centro 2 (Ex-presidente, N. Pierola)*
total: 16

_Ranking Por Distritos:_
Puesto distrito #edificios  
1 er : Cayma 8 
2 do: JLBR 6
3 ro : Arequipa 2 

Grax 

PD: no inclui el D'urum porque esta en pañales,, si se construlle Arequipa cercado tendria un edificio mellizo mas, tampoco la megatorre del megaplaza


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias AQPCITY  espero que hayan minimo en Cayma unos 31 edificios asi y en Joseluis otros 40 en unos años mas


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Desde mi casa se puede apreciar el "microskyline residencial" de arequipa con los edificios Los cerezos , sus dos vecinos y varios de 6 pisos y con campiña incluida.

Se deberia construir mas edificios desde el magnus hasta la plaza de cayma para integrar ambos skylines .


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi es pero no es tan microskyline


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EDIFICIOS DE 7 A 9 PISOS EN AREQUIPA  

Importante: Poco a poco iré poniendo en si todos los edificios ya que son varios y la lista la iré actualizando cada semana hasta indicar cuantos son estos edificios 

*Edificio Magnus B con sus 9 pisos, es el más pequeño de todos los Magnus *​




























Es el edificio que se ve al fondo. 

*EDIFICIO DE LA TIENDA POR DEPARTAMENTOS ESTILOS 9 PISOS*​



























Y la lista seguirá


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Tengo una duda, el edificio de ESTILOS TIENE 10 PISOS si contamos esa casa que ocupa gran parte de su techo, esa que esta a dos aguas, entonces puede entrar al ranking de los edificios de 10 a más cierto? porque no es una cosa muy pequeñita, ocupa casi todo el techo..


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Yo le cuento 8 al Magnus.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lu! said:


> Yo le cuento 8 al Magnus.


No, el edificio Magnus B tiene 9 pisos. Hay otro edificio al lado del edificio Magnus B de 9 pisos de 8 pisos, seguro has contado ese edificio que igualmente pertenece al complejo de los Magnus

En Total:

EDIFICIO MAGNUS 13 PISOS
EDIFICIO MAGNUS A 12 PISOS
EDIFICIO MAGNUS B 9 PISOS
EDIFICIO MAGNUS 8 PISOS.

Los edificios MAGNUS SON 4 EDIFICIOS


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

El de Estilos tiene 9.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lu! said:


> El de Estilos tiene 9.


No se ya me entro dudas, porque es un piso completo, ademas hace tiempo decian que las Torres del campo Florido tenian solo 9 pisos y tuve que irme hasta el barranco para poder tomar las fotos y demostrar que en realidad tenian 10 pisos dichas torres


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

A ya entiendo tu punto. Veo cual es la macabra situación de todo esto :lol:

¿Pero a eso se le puede considerar un piso? osea.. no está construído, parece pura madera con un techo de calamina, es más el noveno piso nisiquiera parece estar techado, parece pura calamina.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno aqui estan las pruebas que demuestran que el primero tiene 10 pisos ya que el decimo piso que sirve una parte como caja de ascensores, es ademas deposito de Estilos y el Magnus con detalles de pisos sus 9 pisos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lu! said:


> A ya entiendo tu punto. Veo cual es la macabra situación de todo esto :lol:
> 
> ¿Pero a eso se le puede considerar un piso? osea.. no está construído, parece pura madera con un techo de calamina, es más el noveno piso nisiquiera parece estar techado, parece pura calamina.


Macabra? jijiji me hiciste reir  si es verdad eso si parece de madera, además que este edificio es horrible pero ni modo es un edificio que esta alli y de madera o no es un piso grande no es como la del hotel presidente que es un cuartito chiquito entonces creo que se merece los 10 pisos


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Pucha chokawinds,,, el ranking de 7-9 pisos va ser muy largooooo. si logras inventariar todos los de la ciudad seria bacan.. 
Ese edifico estilos de mercaderes es horrendo. mejor ni le tomamos fotos porque se puede malograr la camara


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Dato: sabian que estilos comenzo primero con un local chiquito y popular d una señora de bajos recursos y luego fue creciendo y creciendo y hicieron este local 

pd Yo tamb le cuento 10 pisos a ese edificio


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bien didacticia eres Luz :lol:, no pongan fotos de esa cosa llamada estilos q me da dolor de estomago, que edificio para feo.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hagamos un voto quienes votan que tiene 10 pisos


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Ver el edificio de Estilos me malogro la cena, porfas ya no pongan mas fotos de ese edificio...:lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Si chicos es horrible el edificio, si por lo menos te dibujaran ventanas a los lados pasaria, o almenos publicidad, pero creo que esta prohibido por ser el centro historico, pero la pregunta del Millon es : 10 ó 9 pisos que dicen chicos


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

9 :lol:


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Son 9 horrendos pisos, con un gallinero encima....:lol:


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

:hilarious


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lu! said:


> :hilarious


Bueno despues de todo lo que oi, bueno el edificio de ESTILOS se queda en 9 pisos, pero el MAGNUS B tiene 9 PISOS y otro que esta al lado tiene 8 pero es el más pequeño de los magnus  :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Que infantiles, mejor pongan las construcciones de mas de 2 pisos.


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

EFRACO said:


> Que infantiles, mejor pongan las construcciones de mas de 2 pisos.


Y este? que le pasó?

No tendremos grandes y altos edificios, pero los chicos hacen lo que pueden. reserva tus comentarios o guardatelos! hno:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EFRACO said:


> Que infantiles, mejor pongan las construcciones de mas de 2 pisos.


hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno por el momento no pondré en orden pero si pondré los edificios que hay en Arequipa, edificios entre 7 y 9 pisos, un poco mezclados todos pero aun faltan más edificios  

esperen el ranking oficial! 

Aqui una marea de edificios todos con sus lados pintados y además no estan solos, generalmente encontramos varios edificios juntos en las urbanizaciones aqui la muestra con mucho cariño para todos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui más fotos mezcladas un poco ya ordenaré el tema con todas las fotos que tengo de la zona financiera y de la zona residencial de Cayma, Yanahuara y otras zonas de la ciudad


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui más fotos desde la Universidad Alas Peruanas.










Panoramicas del centro de la ciudad


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

estan bonitas tus fotos chocaviento...y lo bueno que los edificios no estan nada mal, y lo mejor sus costados pintados !


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui unas más de las zonas de Cayma




























Aqui algunas fotos mezcladas de todos lados un poquito


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui más fotos de nuestros edificios mezclados todos  ya los pondre en orden pero aun faltan muchos!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Edificios que se levantan silenciosos escondidos en Cayma y en Yanahuara  y en otras zonas



























































































Bueno esta es solo una muestra de lo que les estoy preparando  :banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno para terminar solo este adelanto estas ultimas fotos y vienen más sorpresas 





































Ya vienen más fotos  de todo lo moderno de la ciudad 


ES SOLO EL INICIO  .... el inicio.....


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Bonitas fotos ... hay varios edificios interesante a pesar de no ser altos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi es hay edificio muy bonitos  y eso que aun faltan muchos mas


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Bonitas fotos aunque en este thread no van, no se cual es la relacion de fotos de un edificio de 4 pisos con la villa medica en un ranking de 9 a 7 pisos jeje


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> Bonitas fotos aunque en este thread no van, no se cual es la relacion de fotos de un edificio de 4 pisos con la villa medica en un ranking de 9 a 7 pisos jeje


Plop! mejor no coloco más fotos.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

No digo q no lo coloques mas fotos solo distruibuyas tus fotos bien en los 7 thread de arequipa!!

y espero con ancias tu ranking de edificios de 7 a 9 pisos


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Que linda arequipa  es un orgullo para el Perú... aunque el Perú no es un orgullo para ella verdad, o si lo es?... como sea me encanta la ciudad, saludos.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Este si es un ejemplo de un buen edificio en el centro historico...arquitectura por contraste.. me gusto la toma....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

El edificio de la Universidad San Pablo tiene 7 pisos!  confirmado


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Son 7 pisos ... pero en altura equivale a mas pisos de un edificio normal


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

*EDIFICIO CAYMA 8 PISOS (nombre por confirmar)​*


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui algunas fotos más de este edificio, si alguien tiene información sobre el nombre  me podria ayudar 

Me gusta mucho toda esta zona, asi con varios edificios  es muy bonita  espero traer unas fotos unicas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

*EDIFICIO DE CAYMA RESIDENCIAL (Cerca al centro financiero) 8 PISOS. 

Nombre por confirmar. *​


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

*EDIFICIO DEL HOSPITAL REGIONAL DEL SUR (ESSALUD) 8 PISOS.*​


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Chvr las fotos kluz se nota q te haz hexo un paseote x aqp


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Me gusto el edificio verde de Cayma ....


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

ese edifico verde, si no me equivoco pertenece a yanahuara, la calle colindante es el limite que la separa de Cayma


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

AQPCITY said:


> ese edifico verde, si no me equivoco pertenece a yanahuara, la calle colindante es el limite que la separa de Cayma


Asi es  es muy lindo el edificio


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

alonsosur said:


> Me llama la atencion que con el augue economico que está viviendo Perú, y siendo esta, su segunda ciudad, no se construyan edificios mas altos...
> 
> Yo creo que las constructoras de allá tienen que ponerse las pilas y construir mas alto. Estoy seguro que con uno que se atreva, muchos otros lo van ha seguir.
> 
> ...


... y eso que estás viendo fotos recientes porque si ves fotos de hace 15 años no verías nada de nada ...

Muy acertado tu comentario, y si, por ahi va la razón ...

Chile tiene un crecimiento económico sostenido desde hace más de 30 años, mientras tanto el Perú estuvo primero bajo un experimento izquierdista fallido durante el golpe militar, luego entró a una guerra interna contra el terrorismo que trajo un grave receso económico, hiperinflación, atraso, crisis, y por ende CERO DESARROLLO ...

El crecimiento económico del país prácticamente empieza después de la crisis asiática en el 2001, y antes de empezar a irnos para arriba tienen que acondicionarse los servicios públicos de agua, desagüe, electricidad en primer lugar y que exista la debida demanda inmobiliaria para que sean rentables esos proyectos ... y eso se va dando de a pocos ...

En Lima hay varios proyectos para hacer torres de más de 40 pisos, inclusive hay uno de 60 pisos, pero siguen en papeles y buenas intenciones, esperando el momento en que sea rentable hacer tales inversiones ...


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> ... y eso que estás viendo fotos recientes porque si ves fotos de hace 15 años no verías nada de nada ...
> 
> Muy acertado tu comentario, y si, por ahi va la razón ...
> 
> ...


Me parece que se explicó en otros threads que en AQP existía(o existe?)una especie de prohibición para construir edificios demasiado altos(léase más de 15 pisos)pero ya algunos municipios están proponiendo permitir dichas construcciones.Sin embargo,Arequipa no creo que necesite tener enormes rascacielos para ser una gran ciudad.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

ferkas said:


> Me parece que se explicó en otros threads que en AQP existía(o existe?)una especie de prohibición para construir edificios demasiado altos(léase más de 15 pisos)pero ya algunos municipios están proponiendo permitir dichas construcciones.Sin embargo,Arequipa no creo que necesite tener enormes rascacielos para ser una gran ciudad.


Arequipa ya es una gran ciudad


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Asi es arequipa resalta mas por su atractivo turistico que si hubieran hecho moles en pleno d los atractivos turisticos

Q paso con el ranking luz??? =(

Uno q entraria en cuenta tamb seria el edificios de las galerias gamesa con 7 pisos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> Asi es arequipa resalta mas por su atractivo turistico que si hubieran hecho moles en pleno d los atractivos turisticos
> 
> Q paso con el ranking luz??? =(
> 
> Uno q entraria en cuenta tamb seria el edificios de las galerias gamesa con 7 pisos


Asi es la lista aun falta!!  claro que se vienen los demás edificios!!  y más sorpresas!!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Cuántos edificios...bien por Arequipa. ¡Gracias por el thread, Luz!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Cuántos edificios...bien por Arequipa. ¡Gracias por el thread, Luz!


Gracias a ti Canelita por visitar este tema _


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me olvide de un edificio de 8 pisos que hay en el Parque Industrial son dos torres y pude entrar al interior de ellas tienen 8 pisos  la torre de la izquierda tiene 9 pisos contando ese ultimo piso de oficinas y su terraza enorme 



*TORRES DEL PARQUE INDUSTRIAL (OFICINAS) 8 PISOS.*​
Pronto traeré más vistas de los demás edificios del Parque Industrial de Arequipa y del otro Parque Industrial de Rio seco, siempre en Arequipa


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Nunca note ese edificio, luz, q paso q siga el thread!!


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

En verdad ese edificio en una incitacion al vomito, no me gusto, no me gusta y no me gustara nunca, ojala que algun dia muy cercano lo demuelan y construyan algo con mas vision y estetica sobre todo, pero de todos modos gracias chocaviento por tomar esas fotos que en si estan buenas pero el edificio no ayuda pues, que se le va a hacer.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

un asco ese último edificio..... si tuviera mi constructora, pasaria con mi cargador frontal a toda velo y lo lanzaria contra las columnas de ese mamarracho para derrumbarlo en ONE!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

pero hay que ver el lado positivo siempre  esta bien pintadito por todos lados y tiene ventanas casi por todos lados  si no tuviera ventanas por todos lados y estuviera sin tarrajear, no diriamos que es huachafo, diriamos que es horrible porque esta sin tarrajear y no tiene ventana!


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Creo que ese edificio no tiene lado bueno....En realidad cuando vi que se estaba haciendo algo ahi, pense que iba a ser algo mejor, pero es un mamaracho.....


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Pero aun asi, nadie le gana en mamaracho al edifico Estilos de Mercaderes,, este edifico de mercaderes es insuperable en cuanto a fealdad..


----------



## marquiño (Oct 21, 2007)

yo mas bien creo que es un empate, le harian u gran favor a la ciudad si los demolieran.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EDIT.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

¿Luz subiste hasta el ultimo piso del hospital como te dije? desde alli las vistas son kay:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

rafo18 said:


> ¿Luz subiste hasta el ultimo piso del hospital como te dije? desde alli las vistas son kay:


Nooo, pero subiré  y traeré fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Un nuevo edificio que conte ayer que fui al aeropuerto.

LA TORRE DEL AEROPUERTO donde funcionan las oficinas operativas de corpac tiene 8 PISOS


*TORRE DEL AEROPUERTO DE AREQUIPA 8 PISOS  *​


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sep pero luz aun hay mas edificios aun no vistos en el centro o en cayma ... no te vayas hasta los exteremos jejeje


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> sep pero luz aun hay mas edificios aun no vistos en el centro o en cayma ... no te vayas hasta los exteremos jejeje



Bueno asi es, pero bueno ya esta muy recargado este tema, llego a su fin  gracias por haberlo visitado

:banana::banana:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Mejorrr


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:lol::lol: Tacall!!!! pa que hablas!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Edit


----------

